# 26 y/o girl from italy moving to amsterdam, looking for a roommate or flat to share



## Viola (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everybody, I'm moving to Amsterdam on may 5th since I just got a new job, I'm looking for a flat to share with another girl, biking distance to central station. I would like finding a roommate as well and then looking for something together, it's kinda hard finding a nice place, you know...
I'm looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## decentJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Viola,

would be interested in sharing, joining forces and looking for something nice. I am a 30 year old female German designer, if you want to know more, drop me a line.
X


----------



## Viola (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi, i would be so glad to get in touch with you, please add me on skype so we can have a talk, it's viola.palescandolo

Look forward to hearing from you !!


----------



## Ti_ (Aug 22, 2011)

A little late, but if you are still looking for a flat share you might want to explore the website Marktplaats.nl. It's the most used Dutch website for second-hand products, services but also real estate. Please be aware that it's currently the start of the new study year and therefore waitinglists of 2+ years might apply in larger cities such as Amsterdam. Also try to avoid scam's, paying € 300,- for a 15M2 apartment in the center of Amsterdam or at prestigious locations (Prinsengracht/Herengracht/Singel) is pretty much a scam.


----------

